# üres kalóriákkal betöltése a testünknek



## curious-mind

Gondolkodom azon, hogy helyes-e az általam szervezett, alábbi mandat. Hogyan értitek és érzitek ezt anyanyelvűekként, különösen a nyelvtan szempontjából?

Persze, hogy így tényleg gyarsan felszereljük magunkat az energiával, de ez többnyire nincs más mint űres kalóriákkal betöltése a testünknek (testeinknek?).


----------



## francisgranada

Én talán így mondanám:

Persze, hogy így tényleg gyorsan ellátjuk magunkat energiával, de ez többnyire nem más mint üres kalóriák betöltése a testünkbe.

... _ellátjuk:_ szerintem megfelelőbb, de nem tartom hibásnak a_ felszereljü_k-et sem
 ... ez többnyire *nem *szép, *nem *más ... (milyen?)
 ... ez többnyire *nincs *ott, * nincs* jól ... (hol? hogyan?)
 ... *be*töltés a testünk*be

*Lehetne még szerintem (nyelvtan szempontjából): testünknek üres kalóriákkal való feltöltése


----------



## Zsanna

Hello curious-mind,

Francis már segített egy pár aspektusban, de itt jön egy kis rásegítés.



curious-mind said:


> Gondolkodom azon, hogy helyes-e az általam szervezett, alábbi m*o*ndat. Hogyan értitek és érzitek ezt anyanyelvűekként, különösen a nyelvtan szempontjából?
> 
> Persze, hogy így tényleg gy*o*rsan felszereljük magunkat az energiával, de ez többnyire nincs más*,* mint *ü*res kalóriákkal betöltése a testünknek (testeinknek?).



Feltételezem, hogy a teljes mondat jelenti a gondot, viszont nem tudom, hogy mennyire rugaszkodhatunk el tőle. (Azt sem, hogy milyen jellegű szövegbe kerül bele, pedig azt fontos lenne tudni.) Valamennyire pedig biztosan szükséges lenne, ahhoz, hogy egy semleges stílusú írásos szövegbe jól illeszkedjen. Pl. így:

*Az igaz, hogy ez gyors módja az energiabevitelnek, de valójában nem hoz mást, mint üres kalóriákat*.

A "test" szót nem kell föltétlen kerülni, csak szerintem így talán frappánsabb.


----------



## curious-mind

Köszönöm szépen a válaszokat. A mondat csak egy írásbeli dolgozatba belekerül. A megjegyzéseitek sokat segít nekem a tanulásban.


----------



## Zsanna

Szívesen, curious-mind. Sajnos jobban nem mélyedhetünk bele, mert az már ellenkezne a fórum általános szabályaival, de azért ennyi még jöhet biztosan:



curious-mind said:


> Köszönöm szépen a válaszokat. A mondat csak egy írásbeli dolgozatba belekerül- inkább: kerül bele _vagy:_ A mondat csak egy dolgozathoz szükséges. A megjegyzéseitek sokat segítenek nekem a tanulásban.


----------

